# Approaching....



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Really hate to think about this, but it will soon be here.

Regards, Mike

http://www.accuweather.com/en/features/trend/fall_foliage_forecast_exceptio/33676385


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Really hate to think about this, but it will soon be here.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/features/trend/fall_foliage_forecast_exceptio/33676385


A chance of snow here on Friday.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

A pair of ducks did a fly by yesterday evening...seems quite early for this 'here.'


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Predicting snow in the Black Hills today.

7" in Lead.That means a lot more higher up generaly.

Anybody for snowmobileing in Sept?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Where is my September heat? That was the best part about back to school @ the U. Always hot for a couple weeks in September. And the college girls dressed accordingly.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Predicting snow in the Black Hills today.7" in Lead.That means a lot more higher up generaly.Anybody for snowmobileing in Sept?


Still have hay to bale the rest of this month and probably into the first part of October here. And I will probably plant my Orchard Grass next week.

Regards, Mike.


----------

